# Is this an Old German Owl or what?



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Turned into 911. Found in a guys garage. It is in Rochester NY if anyone is close by and could help out with it. No band.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Renee,

I was looking for the crest that I think of when hearing the breed's name,
and don't see one, but the shape of head, beak and 'tufting' in the front does seem to be very similar. Have a feral in one of 'my' flocks that is a german
owl mix, but no tufting in the front and has typical feral beak. Here's a link
to breeding standards:

http://www.azpigeons.org/oldgermanowl.htm

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Now I think this may be a Figurita..........?


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

He/she looks almost like my Peeperle. Sattinette/Homer mix. 
Could also be a German owl/homer mix.
Cute lil bugger nevertheless.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Perhaps, Daryl/Pigeonmama has some I believe.....you'll have to see what the
'fanciers' have to say on it. Here's some more german owl pics from webshots:

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1409762208061677315oeWnaP

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RENEE, Looks like a GERMAN SHIELD OWL the type without a crest, you don't see many of this type as most people prefer the crested type.The OLD GERMAN OWL CLUB is quite large back EAST may be that some one in that area belongs to the club can help contact DAVE HENSHAW 614-901-8860 OR [email protected] .GEORGE...................,,RENEE THIS IS NOT A CROSS IT IS A GERMAN SHIELD OWL WITHOUT CREST.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> HI RENEE, Looks like a GERMAN SHIELD OWL the type without a crest, you don't see many of this type as most people prefer the crested type.The OLD GERMAN OWL CLUB is quite large back EAST may be that some one in that area belongs to the club can help contact DAVE HENSHAW 614-901-8860 OR [email protected] .GEORGE...................,,RENEE THIS IS NOT A CROSS IT IS A GERMAN SHIELD OWL WITHOUT CREST.



Thanks George.
I had been to their web site and sent an e-mail to a couple of members. I just sent Dave one also. It's that holidays that have me concerned. I'm afraid that we might have trouble contacting people. I've sent about 7 or 8 e-mails to different people. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Could be a fig. Would need to know size. Figs are smaller than owls. Pretty little bird, no matter what breed, and needs a safe home. Hope someone takes him/her in.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Could be a fig. Would need to know size. Figs are smaller than owls. Pretty little bird, no matter what breed, and needs a safe home. Hope someone takes him/her in.
> Daryl


One of the guys I e-mailed wrote me back and said that it is a Macedonian Turbit?? Anyway, they've got over 200 members but no one in Rochester, NY.  He suggested we call the Humane Society.............yeah, right.......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
If someone down there can take care of shipping, the bird can come here, and I'll cover costs.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> If someone down there can take care of shipping, the bird can come here, and I'll cover costs.
> Daryl



Daryl, I appreciate the offer and I just may take you up on it. I've still got a couple of e-mails out there that no one has answered yet, so there may be hope yet. I asked the finder to please catch the bird but haven't heard back from him either. The last I heard the bird was just loose in his garage. If no one comes through, I'd have to try to get a box to him, but I'll keep you posted and if this is what we need to do we'll get her done.........


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Sure does look like Hey Jude without the hairdo!! See it?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a homer/turbit that looks just like this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Daryl, I appreciate the offer and I just may take you up on it. I've still got a couple of e-mails out there that no one has answered yet, so there may be hope yet. I asked the finder to please catch the bird but haven't heard back from him either. The last I heard the bird was just loose in his garage. If no one comes through, I'd have to try to get a box to him, but I'll keep you posted and if this is what we need to do we'll get her done.........



Daryl, I just heard from the finder of this bird. We thought we had a local guy that was going to take it, but that didn't pan out. I've got one other person I've contacted. He's actually with a pigeon rescue group in NY but he's in NY City and I think 6 or so hours away. I'm hoping he might know someone in the Rochester area. If not, I may take you up on your offer. Would I need to try to get a box to this man or what? We'd have to work out the details I guess. I'll keep in touch with you.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Just to let everyone off the hook, wondering, Renee PM'ed me, and I said "YES", send the kid to me.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wonderful, Daryl! Hope all goes well!!

Will be watching...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is GREAT news, Daryl.

Thanks for letting us know. Please update us again when the kid arrives, safe and sound.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Daryl! Thank you!    

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Too cool, Daryl, hope you keep us posted  

fp


----------

